# Early Timex Quartz setting up guide?



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi all

I am tinkering with an old Timex quartz (balance wheel type), does anyone have a service guide for these?

I need to know where the 'regulator' on the hairspring needs to be as it must play some role even though it is not for regulation purposes, as I believe the trimmer on the circuit performs this.

Any help appreciated

R


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

If you have the movement model number, you might want to have a look here:

http://timex.digidep.net/manuals/


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Two options here in addition to what PDX has linked to:

1. We need mel in here to try and help and,

2. Visit and join the Timex forum http://www.network54.com/Forum/446505

Either way we would need pictures of the watch and its movement in order to help you.

Regards

David


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link, looks just the job.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not [articularly my area of expertise I'm afraid, but a query on the TIMEX forum aimed at "JerseyMo" will normally produce advice on these. :yes:

www.timexwatchforum.com

should get there


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

It is the Model 63.

I was given the watch, the problem i have is that the original owner had been in the back and adjusted the 'amplitude' adjuster in order to regulate it without knowing this was not the regulator. The service manual doesn't say anything about setting the amplitude adjuster, if it has been fiddled with, other than DONT adjust it!

I am finding the watch works but the balance amplitude cycles from running ok to nearly stopping. By adjusting the 'amplitude' adjuster I can get it to run more steadily but the amplitude still drops off periodically.

I would imagine in the factory they would have used the amplitude adjuster to set the free running balance (not quartz controlled) period to somewhere very close to a zero error rate so that when under quartz control only fine regulation was needed?

I assume the impulse from the PCB must coincide with the balance contacts meeting to impulse the balance? So if the 'amplitude' adjuster is wrong then the two events may rarely synchronise.

Your thoughts on my thought process would be great

Cheers

Rob


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

OK ... this is where Silver Hawk MAY be able to guide you ...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

sounds like you have the electronics figured out. i imagine the balance is not jeweled. if thats the the case, check the clearances on the staff.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help, I think this may go back in the box for a rainy day as it's really not playing ball :-(


----------

